
Microsoft Study Finds Remote Work Can Equal Longer Hours - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/29/microsoft-study-finds-remote-work-can-equal-longer-hours/
======
fatnoah
>For starters, Microsoft employees worked four more hours a week, on average:
“Employees said they were carving out pockets of personal time to care for
children, grab some fresh air or exercise, and walk the dog. To accommodate
these breaks, people were likely signing into work earlier and signing off
later.”

In the latter half of the 90's, I interned at Sun with a role that supported
remote workers (dual channel ISDN back then) and observed pretty much the same
thing. Usage logs showed people getting on briefly in the morning before the
family routine started, being online in blocks throughout the day with gaps
around start/end of school, dinner time, etc., and then back for a quick late
evening burst of activity.

